# Operation sand storm



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

sweet vids man. bet it's cool to ride on the beach like that.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks mate, it is.....especialy when you have the whole place to yourself. We rode 140 km(?mile?) round trip and saw only 2 vehicles the whole time!


----------

